# V60 filters



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Has anyone used any alternative papers in the V60, I'm looking on ebay and amazon and there's a brand that are about half the price of the hario brand ones.

I don't want to buy them if they're not as good but was just looking for opinions


----------



## kjarsheim (Sep 24, 2016)

Still pretty new to this V60 pourover gig, but I do use and like both the Hario and the Cafec filter papers.

IMHO, it's not worth cheaping out on a crucial element of getting that nice clear, clean brew that it's all about.....and compared to what I've spent on espresso gear, it's just pocket change


----------



## MattP1 (Apr 14, 2021)

I buy the Hario ones from Pact Coffee. £6 for 100, free postage. Seemed to be the best price when I first looked for some.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Pact prices went up, so hario site, brewed by hand.


----------



## Zephyp (Mar 1, 2017)

If price is an argument and you want original filters, look for the largest batches or packs you can find. The price per filter increase a lot the smaller size packs you buy. With the coffee and papers I usually buy, the paper represents 10% of the cost of one cup.


----------



## RobW (Dec 24, 2017)

Given that the papers can have a noticeable impact on the brew, on the speed of drawdown at least, I think it is better to stick with a consistent option. The Hoff did a video on the variations in the Hario ones:


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

RobW said:


> Given that the papers can have a noticeable impact on the brew, on the speed of drawdown at least, I think it is better to stick with a consistent option. The Hoff did a video on the variations in the Hario ones:


 I switch between bagged & boxed Japanese V60 papers. there is no appreciable difference between them. Never tried the Dutch ones & have no inclination to do so as I can pick up Japanese ones with my groceries (Ocado).

If you really want to save on filter papers, a Melitta or Bartleet cone will do this quicker than alternative papers for V60. £1.30 for a box of 40 from Rombouts.


----------

